# Steve just called...



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yippeeeee!!!

I can't wait to meet Dino. And, of course, see Steve and Peg. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, refresh my memory.... what is Dino's story?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is going to be some story and I don't know which one will post first......Deb or Steve!!!!! Have fun kids!!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I wish I was there!!
xoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Are they there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Are they there yet?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 25 2008, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611064


> Deb, refresh my memory.... what is Dino's story?[/B]



Precious Little Dino is the last of the five fosters, Steve and Peg took in from a breeder situation.

He is such a love bug. He's a bit shy, at first, but that's to be expected with "breeder" dogs.

Steve and Peg, are with Peg's father for the weekend, so I have the absolute pleasure of 
dogsitting little Dino. He's doing well. Getting along with the crew. Yep, even LBB ~ LOL

He was afraid of me, at first, but is now giving me lickies. He's sitting on my lap :wub: 

I love this little man, and pray he finds the "forever" perfect home. After all he's been thru,
he, most certainly, deserves it. Once again, he's a good boy. He's a bit older (around six)
but Wow, I would take him in a heart beat.

Steve, and Peg, have done well with this little guy. 

I have pics of him. He, and Nala, have really hit it off. I'll post them. 

Nala, and Dino, are actually "kissing" each other ~ :smootch: 

Holy Cow!! I just noticed Nemo, Nala, AND Dino running around playing like crazy.
They are dogs going wild ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Now they are stopping for a drink of water...okay, Nala just peed on the carpet.

Good Heavens.....what else is in store....hmmmmm, we'll see. :blink:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 25 2008, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611152


> okay, Nala just peed on the carpet.[/B]


Not my little angel??? LBB will take care of it - HERE, I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAY!!!!

Dino sounds like a real love--I hope he finds his new home soon.

Now, for the pics, please??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I don't have much time, but here is a funny pic of LBB, wondering who is the current prisoner ~ LMAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's a sweet one of Dino. Bless his heart.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611162


> Okay, I don't have much time, but here is a funny pic of LBB, wondering who is now is prison ~ LMAO[/B]



BWA HA HA, he's looking right at him!! Never fear, *UNDERDOG* is here!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 25 2008, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611166


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611162





> Okay, I don't have much time, but here is a funny pic of LBB, wondering who is now is prison ~ LMAO[/B]



BWA HA HA, he's looking right at him!! Never fear, *UNDERDOG* is here!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes!! LBB is *HERE TO SAVE THE DAAAYYY*...

*SPEED OF LIGHTNING. ROAR OF THUNDER. UNDERDOG!!!

*lmao ~ Linda, he is still "saving the day", we just don't know from what :HistericalSmiley: 

But hey, thanks LBB ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2008, 12:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611168


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 25 2008, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611166





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2008, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611162





> Okay, I don't have much time, but here is a funny pic of LBB, wondering who is now is prison ~ LMAO[/B]



BWA HA HA, he's looking right at him!! Never fear, *UNDERDOG* is here!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes!! LBB is *HERE TO SAVE THE DAAAYYY*...

*SPEED OF LIGHTNING. ROAR OF THUNDER. UNDERDOG!!!

*lmao ~ Linda, he is still "saving the day", we just don't know from what :HistericalSmiley: 

But hey, thanks LBB ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]




Nuff said. All he needs are paper eyes...lmfao.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 25 2008, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611162


> Okay, I don't have much time, but here is a funny pic of LBB, wondering who is the current prisoner ~ LMAO[/B]



Poor thing - he can't see Dino - but the way he's standing you'd never know it ...

Where are the paper eyes Deb ??

I always feel so sad for LBB although we joke about him and he doesn't know any better but I wish he could see ... :no2: He's such a sweet boy ...I love Billy :wub2:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It was good seeing you and the crew again. Even Winter, who seemed to remember me, and LBB.

We had a long nite and spent till 1 am at the ER with Peg's dad. Long story which I do not have time to explain. He is not in immedite danger and he is 87


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your FIL Steve. Hope he's doing better.

Dino is such a little love bug!! I hope he finds just the absolute best home ever!!

And Steve, did you leave with both arms intact?? :smrofl:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dino looks like a real sweetie. I hope his forever family shows up soon. I guess it's never quiet at Casa De Caca, but what great fun having all those white fluffs around. Steve, I hope your fil is doing better.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jul 26 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611382


> Dino looks like a real sweetie. I hope his forever family shows up soon. I guess it's never quiet at Casa De Caca, but what great fun having all those white fluffs around. Steve, I hope your fil is doing better.[/B]



Thanks. He is back at the facilty he lives at now. 

He is wheelchair bound and even more so now with his hip further coming apart.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve, so sorry about your Father in law......glad he is back at the facility!!!! Hope youand your wife had a good visit with Deb.


----------

